# How do you invest your SMSF?



## Pager (7 July 2012)

Thought it may be interesting and could possibly unearth some options other people running there SMSF use that others could consider for there own fund, im pretty simple with my approach but always on the look out for different options and that was another reason to start this thread as im currently very cash heavy.

50% is allocated to share trading medium and small cap stocks using a mechanical system, currently though only have 4 holdings all of which are thankfully bucking the underlying trend and are in profit, all though have a trailing stop, but with the bulk of this money is sitting in cash until the markets starts to move higher and entry’s get triggered.

30% Term deposits, 6 months rolling at each expiry, this option is under review to be reduced by half as the best I can get is only 4.85%, looking for alternatives, have ruled out preference shares, listed notes and hybrids, is there anything else worth looking at though ?

5% is invested with a managed futures specialist, I use the ASX listed Macquarie Winton Fund (MWG), the returns are steady but not spectacular through all market conditions as the fund goes both long and short.

15% is in cash, (although currently as the share trading is dormant its nearer 60%), its paying 3.5% and both my employer compulsory contribution and salary sacrifice is paid into each fortnight, 10% of this im looking to invest elsewhere possibly in a managed fund for overseas shares or a property fund as I have no real exposure to property.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (7 July 2012)

My current setup:

35% fixed interest
15% bonds
50% equities split up by:

40% domestic asx200 index fund
25% domestic small cap index fund
15% US Broad index fund 
10% emerging markets index fund 
10% domestic banks (i know im doubling exposure considering the ASX200 index fund, but this was a dividend play)


----------



## robusta (7 July 2012)

96% shares, mainly small and medium cap, the rest In a online at call account.


----------



## CanOz (7 July 2012)

I'm going to do the seasonal thing Pager. I'm going to go to a mix of Australian and US shares from November to April, then switch back to Fixed Interest for May to October.

CanOz


----------

